# dialup

## V00D00People

. 
   ,               .
    .  - 
           dialup   !
     (       ,         ).
,             COLLBACK -  .(       ).
 , ...             ,  COLLBACK  good,  .    ,    :    (mp3)  e-mail, 3   45(!!!)   96%  (   ).        ,          , -      ,   -  (    ,    ).              ,      COLLBACK  ..          - ,   :( 
      ,     ,             !   : 
  "  i ii"   
   "I-"  : 
 90  '     i  99-00 
   " " : 
i      i  90-00 
,     99    90 ,  
 90?   ! 
,    " "  "", 
   "     "  ? 
 ,      COLLBACK? 
     dialup  
       2  
 .     

  COLLBACK! ,     
  ? 
    aDSL,   ...  - 2 . 
     ,        ,  " ". 
     (   ). 
    ,        ?     ""    ,         100. 
   .

----------


## admin

> . 
>    ,               .
>     .  - 
>            dialup   !
>      (       ,         ).
> ,             COLLBACK -  .(       ).
>  , ...             ,  COLLBACK  good,  .    ,    :    (mp3)  e-mail, 3   45(!!!)   96%  (   ).        ,          , -      ,   -  (    ,    ).              ,      COLLBACK  ..          - ,   :( 
>       ,     ,             !   : 
>   "  i ii"   
> ...

          - .    "Jump",        .          ,  ,       .          . 
  CallBack'     3-4     7 . ,    ,  - . 
     aDSL   .       .      /           .  
          ,        .

----------


## Def

.    .  .
    aDSL.

----------


## Def

> . 
>      (       ,         ).
>     ,        ?     ""    ,         100. 
>    .

       .   -  .
  100 .  .  .:))

----------


## Def

aDSL,   ...  - 2 . 
 :)     adsl?  4- ? :clapp:   .

----------


## V00D00People

> aDSL,   ...  - 2 . 
>  :)     adsl?  4- ? :clapp:   .

   :) ׸  , ?     ,           ,   ,  ,     2     4! 
  2  -    ,        ,   ...   ,    63  500   (  ̳  S)     ,  ,      (     , ),     .  500,  ,  HTML    .       ,     .
      :) 
,   ,        350  ,         ,     :(        :) 
..    , ,        :(

----------


## Def

> ,   ,        350  ,         ,     :(        :) 
>  (

        . :clap::laugh:  .

----------


## V00D00People

> . :clap::laugh:  .

    ,         .

----------


## Dima0011

,    : 
1.   :
 -  0  90 .  . ( 8 )
  -   
ADSL -  75   . (2 )
   175 . 
2.  :
 .   
 
3.  -:
 300 .   ( 7 )
   1500 . 
4.  :
 400    (2 )
   2000 . 
  ,    gprs/cdma

----------


## V00D00People

> ,    : 
> 1.   :
>  -  0  90 .  . ( 8 )
>   -   
> ADSL -  75   . (2 )
>    175 . 
> 2.  :
>  .   
>  
> ...

  
   . ,     -         :( 
" -  0  90 .  ."     ?  "0"     ?      "90"?    ?          ... 
     aDSL !

----------


## Dima0011

. 
 ,   ,   : 
:
    - 1,42  
    - 0,36  
  - 62   
:
    -  1,00  2,40   
:
    - 2,00  
    - 1,00  
  - 130   
:
    - 1,00  
  - 200   
:
    -  1,68  1,80  
  - 144   
:
    -  0,50  1,00  
  - 227   
:
    -  0,80  2,00

----------


## Def

> aDSL !

            .     . :crysoon:       .           . (  )      ...:noslip:

----------


## Sandr

!!!  ,        !!!
,    ,     ,    . ͳ  ,         .
     GPRS-   life:). 1 !!!     35 . -     ?!     ...         -    ?

----------


## Sandr

:            dialup?
 ,    '      .       ...       -    񳺿 .   ,     ,        .

----------

